# Directions to Cairo American Softball League Field in Maadi?



## NHgirl (May 23, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I want to go to the CSA's Party in the Park in Maadi today, but there are no directions to the Cairo American Softball League Field. I called the CSA, but no answer. I also emailed yesterday, but no reply. Does anyone know how to get there? Is it close to the CSA? I am coming from Sheikh Zayed.

Thanks


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

NHgirl said:


> Hi everyone.
> I want to go to the CSA's Party in the Park in Maadi today, but there are no directions to the Cairo American Softball League Field. I called the CSA, but no answer. I also emailed yesterday, but no reply. Does anyone know how to get there? Is it close to the CSA? I am coming from Sheikh Zayed.
> 
> Thanks


Hi NHGirl
This might be to late to be of any use today but I'm sure Cairo American Softabll play at Victory College/Feilds, Victoria Square, opposite the ACE club. So if you are coming in Road 216 from the Autostrad towards the railway and the ACE club they would be on your right side. 
Close to the CSA yes!!!(across the railway lines) 
Look in the CSA mag for May and there is a map on page 10.
(had to check the CSA mag to see where they are located!!!)

Cheers
NZC


----------

